
GM to Revive Hummer Name on New Electric Pickup Model - melling
https://www.wsj.com/articles/gm-to-revive-hummer-name-on-new-electric-pickup-model-11578686692
======
rmason
This is a giant mistake on GM's part because the brand is fatally damaged.

Or to put it another way GM would stand a better chance if they announced an
electric Corvair.

------
melling
Non-paywall article: [https://www.cnbc.com/2020/01/10/gm-buys-super-bowl-air-
time-...](https://www.cnbc.com/2020/01/10/gm-buys-super-bowl-air-time-to-
resurrect-an-all-electric-version-of-the-hummer-sources-say.html)

